# Help for a new driver



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a website on how to replace stuff in cars. I am only 16 but i want to learn how to fix things and alter my 89 Maxima. I have a automatic and would really like a manual, does anyone have any ideas. Anythin would help.

Thanks alot


----------



## PunkFriday (Jun 29, 2004)

get a chiltons manual and browse the forums and help sites alot.
as far as swapping an A/T for a M/T ..... NO! or at least it is impractical.
you would have to swap trans, ecu, and a zillion little things...

does anyone else have any input?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

nah.. the auto/manual swap isn't that bad. I haven't done it myself, but I know of at least 10 people that have. you can still use the auto ECU without problems. just takes a bit of wiring and a REAL service manual. stay away from the haynes/chiltons if you want to do real work on the car. 
those will tell you the basics of how to change a clutch or struts, but won't help much with stuff like modifying the wiring harness when swapping transmissions.


for the basics, read the sticky threads over at forums.maxima.org. lots of information over there if you can weed through the stupidity.


----------

